# getting rid of old computers



## Tiffin (Feb 23, 2006)

How do people get rid of old computers? Do you just toss the whole thing, monitor, keyboard, everything? Do you ever sell them? Are there places that will take them?


----------



## Baba (Aug 7, 2008)

There are places that recycle old computers. Many jewelcrafters today are usuing motherboard pieces for their jewelry, and Keyboard keys as well. Scrap the metal housing or burn it if it is plastic. You can take them apart pretty easily.


----------



## RVcook (Mar 29, 2008)

If you are going to 'scrap' your old computer, make sure you wipe the hard drive or pull it out and smash it so that personal info can't be retrieved. 

We once got a refurbished computer from a reputable computer company. When we first got it I went in and did some tinkering and found a whole cluster of personal info left by the previous owner. When I informed the computer company, they overnighted me a NEW computer and asked for the refurbished one back. I guess someone there wasn't doing their job! 

You'd really be surprised at the amount of info your computer holds...

RVcook


----------



## granpaw (Sep 8, 2008)

Baba said:


> Scrap the metal housing or burn it if it is plastic. You can take them apart pretty easily.


Never would I recommend "burning" the plastic in a computer..or anything else for that matter.
Not only is it illegal..it can be downright dangerous.


----------



## Gary in ohio (May 11, 2002)

freecycle freegeeks, strip it down to its parts.


----------



## beorning (Apr 14, 2006)

Here's a link to the EPA's guidelines for disposing of electronics, with info about state and local recycling programs:

http://www.epa.gov/waste/conserve/materials/ecycling/index.htm

CRT monitors can have upwards of six pounds of lead in them...

If the monitor/keyboard/mouse/etcetera are still good, I would keep them. You never know when a peripheral device will crap out on you and it's nice to have a few extras handy. If your new PC comes with a monitor, you can use your old one and have dual monitors set up. Which is snazzy. =]


----------



## River Rest (Aug 23, 2005)

So What Do You Do With That Old Computer Equipment?


----------

